# 91% Isopropyl Alcohol question.



## NocturnalFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

I am about to attempt my first time removing the thermal compound from my cpu and heatsink. I have read into this. So I am not too worried.

Just curious about peoples take on 91% Isopropyl Alcohol? I wanted to know if anyone else here has used and I wanted to hear your experience with it.

Zalman 9500 - 939 AMD 3.4ghz

Supplies

Micro Fiber Cloth/ Q-Tip
91% Isopropyl Alcohol


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If 91% is the highest you can find, it's have to do. I use it. I use a clean paper coffee filter with the aclohol to clean the old paste . . it's abrasive enough to help remove the gunk, but will not scratch the surfaces


----------



## NocturnalFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for you insight, man!

I'm sure I could find something a little more efficient. But like you said, it will have to suffice.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

There are still quite a few Radio Shack stores across the country that stock this...

Arctic Silver® ArctiClean™ Thermal Compound Remover - RadioShack.com


----------



## NocturnalFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

All is well. However, I am currently using a Zalman 9500 on a AM3 (938 socket). I found this to be a pain to mount on the cpu. I have a retention bracket to support its mount. However, I think they gave me one that goes for a different socket type. (AM2 perhaps?)
I currently have my heat sink facing downwards instead of towards the back. I have had this for awhile and I am not doing anything serious right now with my system. Thinking about replacing it with a Cooler Master Hyper.

Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Hyper N 520 RR-920-N520-GP 92mm Sleeve CPU Cooler Intel Core i7 compatible

That one looks like it would be much easier to mount on an AM3 socket. What do you guys think?

Also, I been searching around google. I guess I wasn't the only one who has had problems mounting the 9500 to a AM3 socket.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Trust me... Not so easy... I use that cooler myself... You have to mount it with the motherboard out of the case. It is one of those, you put it in and you don't take it out unless it is absolutely necessary.

I am eventually going to cut an access hole in my Motherboard tray so I can remove the heatsink without removing the board and expansion cards.


----------



## NocturnalFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

Haha! With all the stories, I feel like I signed up for a execution with this heat sink. But this has been a learning experience that is much enjoyed.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Not quite as bad, It is a pain when you have to remove the motherboard to install. 

I do like that most newer cases are coming with a cutout for the cpu backplate


----------

